
Microsoft adding support for Movies Anywhere, giving away free X-Men movie - draenei
https://arstechnica.com/?p=1354317
======
sohkamyung
As the article notes, anywhere doesn't really mean anywhere. :-)

 _Movies Anywhere movies will show up within Microsoft 's Movies & TV apps,
even if they were bought on competing platforms. At least, so long as you live
in the US, because "anywhere" does not actually mean "anywhere."_

